# can bv prevent u from getting pregnant?



## emz-amy

hiya i was just wondering if bacterial vagionsis can prevent u from falling? any advice please thanks x


----------



## Tarkwa

Hiya! Have just googled 'bacterial vaginosis infertility' and there appears to be a link, but you can't believe everything you see on t'internet! On one site it mentions women who are PG with BV tend to give birth earlier so it doesn't sound like to stops you from falling. If you are concerned then I would say to make an appt with your doc to discuss treatments (e.g. antibiotics). Better to be safe than sorry chick and taking a few pills sounds like quite an easy solution! :happydance: GL and lots of :dust:
xxx


----------



## Loobyloo30

Hey hun. I'm a chronic bv sufferer!! Literally I've got it all the time. Even after treatment its back a week later!! Horrible, horrible disease :-( anyway, I tried to fall pregnant (with bv) and it worked after 8 months. I think it does make things harder, but definitely not impossible  the month I fell pregnant, I used balance activ gel a week before ovulation. You could try that. Good luck xxx


----------



## MariaF

Loobyloo30 said:


> Hey hun. I'm a chronic bv sufferer!! Literally I've got it all the time. Even after treatment its back a week later!! Horrible, horrible disease :-( anyway, I tried to fall pregnant (with bv) and it worked after 8 months. I think it does make things harder, but definitely not impossible  the month I fell pregnant, I used balance activ gel a week before ovulation. You could try that. Good luck xxx

Oh, that's interesting - where did you buy that get?


----------



## Loobyloo30

You can buy it anywhere hun as don't need a prescription. The last lot I bought was from ebay. Its called balance activ and you get a 7 day course (gel that you insert) it never clears it up permanantly for me so I used it 2 weeks before ovulation (for 7 days) then I was bv free for a week which helped me conceive. Its worth a try as I know bv was hindering my partners sperm :( x x x


----------



## MariaF

Well I trotted to Boots for a nosey, found it but it clearly says Avoid if TTC :shrug: So not sure what to do really. But here you are with a success story :shrug:


----------



## Loobyloo30

It does say avoid ttc (as can kill sperm) so do the same as me - use it for 7 days 2 weeks before ovulation. Then your week before ov, your bv free and not using the balance activ so nothing can kill the spermies. I then did the deed every day that 'bv free' week and bang I was pregnant after soooo long trying :( x x x


----------



## MariaF

Ooooh! that's a really good piece of advice! thanks! will buy tomorrow. How often do you have to use it?
It's quite expensive (about £11) - is one pack enough?


----------



## Loobyloo30

Go on ebay- its 7 quid!!  you only need one box and that should clear it up. I'm a chronic sufferer so always get bv back a week or two later no matter what I use. I've even got it now whilst pregnant. Hopefully you won't be like me though xx


----------

